# INSERT FOOT IN MOUTH PLEASE!



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2006)

So a while back in the local Goodyear/Phoenix paper, some douchebag complained about the F-16 noise. Below is the letter, and the response from the Sq/CC which was printed up just the other day: 

The complaint: 
"Question of the day for Luke Air Force Base: Whom do we thank for the morning air show? Last Wednesday, at precisely 9:11 a.m., a tight formation of four F-16 jets made a low pass over Arrowhead Mall, continuing west over Bell Road at approximately 500 feet. Imagine our good fortune! Do the Tom Cruise-wannabes feel we need this wake-up call, or were they trying to impress the cashiers at Mervyns' early-bird special? 
Any response would be appreciated." 


The response: 
Regarding "A wake-up call from Luke's jets" 

On June 15, at precisely 9:12 a.m., a perfectly timed four-ship flyby of F-16s from the 63rd Fighter Squadron at Luke Air Force Base flew over the grave of Capt Jeremy Fresques. Capt. Fresques was an Air Force officer who was previously stationed at Luke Air Force Base and was killed in Iraq on May 30, Memorial Day. At 9 a.m. on June 15, his family and friends gathered at Sunland Memorial Park in Sun City to mourn the loss of a husband, son and friend. 
Based on the letter writer's recount of the flyby, and because of the jet noise, I'm sure you didn't hear the 21-gun salute, the playing of taps, or my words to the widow and parents of Capt. Fresques as I gave them their son's flag on behalf of the President of the United States and all those veterans and servicemen and women who understand the sacrifices they have endured. 

A four-ship flyby is a display of respect the Air Force pays to those who give their lives in defense of freedom. We are professional aviators and take our jobs seriously, and on June 15 what the letter writer witnessed was four officers lining up to pay their ultimate respects. 

The letter writer asks, "Whom do we thank for the morning air show?" The 56th Fighter Wing will call for you, and forward your thanks to the widow and parents of Capt. Fresques, and thank them for you, for it was in their honor that my pilots flew the most honorable formation of their lives. 

Lt. Col Scott Pleus 
CO 63rd Fighter Squadron 
Luke Air Force Base, 
Arizona 


A toast to Capt Fresques, and **** that piece of **** for complaining about some jet noise. And it was at what, 9am?? If you were any sort of a contirbuting member of society, you would already be at work since its a thursday. (yes, i know the complainer says wednesday, but the LtCol says it was june 15th, which is a thursday, which makes that whiny ***** look even more retarded)


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 5, 2006)

Good. Im glad that jackass got his response. People have no more respect for the military anymore.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 5, 2006)

Besides, whenever I hear a helicopter or fighter jet coming from Maxwell Air Force Base in Montgomery, I go outside and watch them fly over.


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 5, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Besides, whenever I hear a helicopter or fighter jet coming from Eglin Air Force Base in Montgomery, I go outside and watch them fly over.



Actually, Eglin AFB is located near Fort Walton Beach, Florida. Montgomery has Maxwell AFB (a training base with no fighters assigned), Gunter Annex (no flight line), and Montgomery Air Reserve Base (south side of Montgomery with F-16s assigned)


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh yeah. My mistake. My dad goes down to Fort Walton every week so im so use to hearing Eglin Air Force Base. Sorry...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 5, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> A toast to Capt Fresques, and **** that piece of **** for complaining about some jet noise. And it was at what, 9am?? If you were any sort of a contirbuting member of society, you would already be at work since its a thursday. (yes, i know the complainer says wednesday, but the LtCol says it was june 15th, which is a thursday, which makes that whiny ***** look even more retarded)


Christ, what a jackass.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 5, 2006)

classic, i bet he was still complaining though.......


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm sure he was, he had no right too though (well he probably did under law but it was a just cause). He got the response he deserved although it should of been more harsh...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2006)

What a piece of ****. I hate people like that!

I would love to take him to Iraq and let him live there for a year and then he can earn the right to talk **** like that! ***** would not make it a month though!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 5, 2006)

I think the Colonels reply was freakin priceless... Im sure it made that piece of sh*t feel about 2 inches tall...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 5, 2006)

at least he's lucky enough to see military jets buzzing around


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 6, 2006)

People like that don't have a clue and he likely took offense with his dressing down. If there is one thing in life that I have come to understand is that the bell curve of ignorance is highly weighted towards the ignorant side. That donkey **** is likely to have actually responded back to the colonel thinking he was the bloody victim.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 6, 2006)

I guess "donkey penis" is verboten.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 6, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> I think the Colonels reply was freakin priceless... Im sure it made that piece of sh*t feel about 2 inches tall...


Agreed. The ***** shouldn't even have called those Pilots "Tom Cruise-wannabes." What a *****!


----------



## Chief (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey go easy on him guys. I mean it's not easy siting on your lazy butt doin' notin' but watchin' TOP GUN all the time because your to darn lazy to get of the freakin' couch to put in a better movie.

And if you haven't guessed. I believe TOP GUN belongs in that ET landfill for rejected piece of crap electronics! I'd say burn it, but it would turn the sky instantly black for 1000 years. Tossing LAMOBOY in with it wouldn't be such a bad idea, as well.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 6, 2006)

What got me mad is how he calls them wannabes. Does he think he can be better than those F-16 Pilots?


----------



## Chief (Aug 8, 2006)

No he's a LAMO american with rights who feels that those Tom Cruise-Wannabee's are out erning. See here in America everyone has the right to do everything they want and that their rights are equal if not better than those Tom Cruise-Wannabees who earned the right to wake his lazy butt up. 
9 o' clock?!? Boy, those UNITED STATES AIR FORCE PILOT's were up in the air when they woke him up. I bet he has no idea how long the preptime for a flight takes, let alone the actual flight. I'll give it to him not eveyone does. Heck, I don't know, but I still respect the Men flyin' above.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 8, 2006)

so, how many MiG-28s have you shot down?


----------



## Chief (Aug 8, 2006)

None, I'm not in the Air Force. I never claimed I was hence the reason why I wouldn't know how long the pretime for a flight took. But, neither does this other noob. However I still respect the guys in the Air Force. which is my point.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2006)

Whoosh...


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 15, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Oh yeah. My mistake. My dad goes down to Fort Walton every week so im so use to hearing Eglin Air Force Base. Sorry...




NP P38, I was stationed at Eglin for 7 years, so it stuck out to me...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 16, 2006)

Chief said:


> None, I'm not in the Air Force. I never claimed I was hence the reason why I wouldn't know how long the pretime for a flight took. But, neither does this other noob. However I still respect the guys in the Air Force. which is my point.


I was kidding about the Top Gun thing... noob
MiG-28s in his movie were just F-5s or something
IT WAS NEVER REALLY OPERATIONAL


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2006)

Chief said:


> None, I'm not in the Air Force. I never claimed I was hence the reason why I wouldn't know how long the pretime for a flight took. But, neither does this other noob. However I still respect the guys in the Air Force. which is my point.



Im not in the Airforce but rather the Army, but we start "preflight" not pretime as you call it about 2 hours prior to take off when we go fly our helicopters. I would imagine it is about the same in the Airforce for the fighter jets.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> I was kidding about the Top Gun thing... noob
> MiG-28s in his movie were just F-5s or something
> IT WAS NEVER REALLY OPERATIONAL



Hey noob....Oh wait I mean looma...no I really do mean noob. You are still a noob, so maybe you should not call others that.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 17, 2006)

sure thing
Am i a noob cause I'm a kid? or is that just one of the reasons
I'm uch a dumbass


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 18, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> sure thing
> Am i a noob cause I'm a kid? or is that just one of the reasons
> I'm uch a dumbass



Man Looma, cant believe your calling yourself a dumbass, that makes you a stupid noob!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 18, 2006)

i admit i am... so what? at least i have the courage to accept who i am unlike that JROTC cadet who thinks he's so tough

and FYI, I KNOW i am being a stupid noob for calling myself a dumbass


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 19, 2006)

just face it, you're all n00bs


----------



## plan_D (Aug 19, 2006)

Yeah, face it, and keep facing it 'cos I don't want to see your ugly faces. And P38 and Looma, when you two argue it makes me want to shout "CRIPPLE FIGHT!" .


----------



## Henk (Aug 19, 2006)

LOL


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 20, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> i admit i am... so what? at least i have the courage to accept who i am unlike that JROTC cadet who thinks he's so tough
> 
> and FYI, I KNOW i am being a stupid noob for calling myself a dumbass


Thats your problem, you give up too easily you cheap Filipino.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 20, 2006)

I have many problems in my life and it is none of ur ****in business
dont tell me that i give up too easily. i live in a ****ed up country
where people who live in tenements are the upper-class

so jut stfu and mind ur own business you dumbass


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2006)

If ur Mommy saw u typing that sh*t u'd get ur mouth washed out with soap....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 21, 2006)

nobody does that here


----------



## Chief (Aug 21, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> nobody does that here


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 22, 2006)

P38 and Looma you are both Noobs! Shut the **** up NOW!'

P38 dont call some one cheap again because of there nationality like that again! Got it!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 22, 2006)

... (u told me to shut up)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 22, 2006)

then actually take his advice and do it


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ha ha, they got yelled at (so to speak ). Ha, haaaaaa...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2006)

That was entertaining...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah, maybe we could let them argue and place bets on who would win...kinda like cockfighting


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Ha ha, they got yelled at (so to speak ). Ha, haaaaaa...



Damn children these days.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 23, 2006)

... (still shut up)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 23, 2006)

that's old looma 

and i like CC's idea of cockfighting........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> ... (still shut up)


----------



## Chief (Aug 25, 2006)

I got $20 on P38. Do I have any takers.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 26, 2006)

I'll put a fiver on looma


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 26, 2006)

*Cue the Star Trek fight music*


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 26, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> P38 and Looma you are both Noobs! Shut the **** up NOW!'
> 
> P38 dont call some one cheap again because of there nationality like that again! Got it!



Yes sir. I apologize for my immature comment.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2006)

About damn time....


----------

